# Blue marble hm f2



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Decided to make a spawn log for these guys because they have become so sparkly and I want an excuse to take pictures of them lol....so excuse the pic spam...
They are the same age as my other spawns (~39 days)

They are F2 for my melano project, 
grand parents were these


Parents were these


Babies :-D Males are starting to develop. I think some might be metallic turq since quite a few of them look greenish. Dont know what type of blue the parents were though so its all just a guess. 
I have a mix of light and dark bodies and it looks like a couple of blondes aswell







:-D I really hope this one isnt a girl...but I have a feeling it might be


----------



## Lilalein (Nov 11, 2015)

Grandpa is beautiful! What are you expecting the colors to be?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks he was an awesome fish. Im mainly hoping for melanos (found a couple so far :-D) But it will be interesting to play with the turquoises a bit more and see how green I can get them

Im not sure what both the parents blues were, Either 2 turqs, 1 turq + 1 met royal or 2 met royals...So the out come of the fry colours should hopefully tell me what the parents were

Finnagewise Im also hoping pk to return since my goal with the original grandparents spawn was to aim towards melano hmpk (grandma was hmpk so I should expect some shortfins back in this gen)


----------



## Lilalein (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool, I'm going to follow this thread/


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm back! And this is lovely! Time to stalk your threads once more hehe!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Such pretty parents/grandparents! Gotta see what happens...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You own, and have produced some lovely looking fish Trilobite.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful pair! Subbing


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> You own, and have produced some lovely looking fish Trilobite.


Thanks LBF!  Ive just been very lucky to be at the right place and the right time to buy some beautiful fish. 



> I'm back! And this is lovely! Time to stalk your threads once more hehe!


Blu! welcome back! hopefully these babies will end up worthy enough to stalk lol! 

I never ever thought that I would get sucked into the hm craze, thought I would be hmpk through and through....but now Ive got more hm at the moment than I do hmpk :shock: what is coming over me...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's the affects of my spawns rubbing off onto you. ;-)

How was your Christmas!? I also can't wait for the fry to be all grown up.. They will be stunning fish!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha youre a bad influence on me!
My Christmas was pretty good, just a quiet one since all my family is in NZ
How was yours?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine was great, thank you.  Quite chilly actually!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw man I want a winter Christmas one day, mine was boiling hot!

These guys have been weaned off live food now.
Ive found quite a few melanos in this spawn :-D but every time I scoop the out to take a pic they go ugly and turn brown and stripey on me.... But I will keep trying lol
I also culled a couple with curved gills, for some reason they were all light bodied ones... 

I took out the biggest one whos a girl, she has started to marble and is living in the big kid tub right now. She was telling everyone off if they went too close to the food so it was time for her to leave, Ill try and get a photo of her later


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Heres the biggest girl


I pulled a few out for a photo shoot and found a few that were disappointing, quite a few bad faces...so I will need to sift through them sometime before I leave for nz. 

Heres a melano  He sulked so much when I took him out, he didnt want to be a part of the family picture at all


I really dont like the white guy under him, very bad face





Not too impressed with this guy either, but well see how he turns out



Scales are messy in the middle boy :-(


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

the biggest girl is stunning!!!!!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Awe " big girl" is very pretty!! Maybe she will stay nicely colored! Wishful thinking  I'm going to have a nightmare with my marble PKs I'm sure! " please stay marbled, please stay marbled, please stay marbled" lol


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks :-D
Haha shes turned ugly on me, all cello. Lol Suzie, youre going to have fun! its so painful to watch, its always the faves that turn into the worst colours, I think they do it out of spite


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Heres "big girl" now


And a couple of boys


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Big girl has morphed into one of my favourite colours. 

You are producing some really nice fish with your spawns.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

+1^

I love all those three fish!!!! The shade of blue/green is just gorgeous!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

A shame she swapped colors on you, that blue/white combo was to die for!


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol the magic of marble bettas, their change is just surprising


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

My marble babies aren't marbles at all right now lol!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol most of mine have just marbled a silly white patch on their back...
you can see 3 of them in this pic


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooo! I like the new pattern! Pretty neat! I'm also pretty jealous at such the beautiful fish you have! Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

trilobite said:


> Lol most of mine have just marbled a silly white patch on their back...
> you can see 3 of them in this pic


LOL, they are unzipping their colorful dresses. ))


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

dcg said:


> LOL, they are unzipping their colorful dresses. ))


:lol::lol: Lol I laughed a bit too loud when I read that!

Theyre slipping into something more comfortable


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

2 little newly jarred boys



Big girl still cant decide what colour she wants to be


And I found a couple of pk in there too :-D very unimpressive ones but I wasnt expecting much pk wise

This guy likes to fit 3 pellets in his mouth and gets upset when he cant swallow them


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

You take the most stunning shots of your gorgeous fish!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow, the long finned ones battled hard their way to jars.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Blu, literally the only half decent shots out of 100 lol

Haha yeah they wanted their jars pretty badly, Ive jarred a few more now too. These guys just hate everyone


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

More boys









And some girls


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I love #2 and, for some reason, #4. That face! I just want to pinch his cheeks. He's really cute. 
Nice youngsters.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks  4 is a feisty little thing, nothing intimidates him. I really wish I had stronger dorsals in these guys. Fingers crossed they catch up

Ive begun the dt hunt


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Lol, the girls are living up to the "blue marble" labeling .


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol they are! it seems all the girls have taken it quite literally, the boys dont really follow their label as much


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Practicing with black backgrounds...It helps to have no scratches and watermarks on the glass lol


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Maybe try complementary color backgrounds -- orange for the blue fish, purple for yellow fish, red for green, etc.
I love the fishy faces


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Black background hides details. It looks elegant, but it makes it hard to see the little details.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

That blue butterfly o.o! Wow!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Hopefish said:


> Maybe try complementary color backgrounds -- orange for the blue fish, purple for yellow fish, red for green, etc.
> I love the fishy faces


Ohh good idea! I'll have a hunt round and try and find some coloured paper.
I really want to try making a photo like the Thai sellers do with aquarium backgrounds, but when I try it always ends up looking gross...



> Black background hides details. It looks elegant, but it makes it hard to see the little details.


Lol it really does, in almost all of my photos of the bf he was headless :shock:


And one of my royal blues from my other spawn ended up looking like a melano in some angles which was pretty weird :-?


But I think it shows whites and cellos quite nicely

Thanks Blu! you can really see where he was bitten on his anal fin in the grow out


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Colored construction paper works great. My oldest son puts the betta's names on it in all fancy letters and we tape it to the back of the tanks. Makes cool backgrounds with nametags.

And, his head is kind of an important detail. Lol


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

trilobite said:


> Practicing with black backgrounds


Yes, keep dreaming that anybody gives a flying fck about black backgrounds and scratches when you show us that flamboyant bad boy.  He is stellar.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Witchipoo said:


> Colored construction paper works great. My oldest son puts the betta's names on it in all fancy letters and we tape it to the back of the tanks. Makes cool backgrounds with nametags.
> 
> And, his head is kind of an important detail. Lol


That would look really nice 
Psssh heads are so overrated these days lol


Haha thanks Dcg :-D He was actually quite ugly when I jarred him, he looked more like a vt x delta so I was very surprised at how hes blossomed. Although I used to only love full masks Im starting to quite like the black head look, they no doubt get that from their grandfather


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

So you are calling him an bandit? Funny thing, we are calling black heads un-masked when it should be the other way around.  Anyways, stunning, stunning caudal, a thing to just sit and stare at for a while.  The white band to the caudal just makes it so much more prefect.  Yes, I know "more perfect" is wrong from grammatical perspective, but still, it gets the job done describing the bandit.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aaww your blue BF looks like mine <3 except Sapho has marbled out and now has a solid royal blue anal LOL 

EDIT: he loses his head too on black sand


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw he does look a lot like your Sapho! Hes gorgeous!!

Haha Bandit is the perfect name for him! Hes is definitely my favourite boy from this spawn so far, Im just upset that I ruined his anal by not jarring him soon enough :-( But he doesnt mind lol

I found some little yellow fins, one kinda ugly/kinda cute yellowish boy and a horrible little girl lol. I'll try and get photos of them. Ive managed to run out of space on my photobucket account... so I'll have to make a new one to share the phots


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Huh! No heads! Breeders will do anything for perfect fins these days...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Hopefish said:


> Huh! No heads! Breeders will do anything for perfect fins these days...


Lol we really are a sick bunch!

Heres some more
View attachment 752937


I like this guys colour, I just wish his form was tidier
View attachment 752945

View attachment 752953

View attachment 752961


A boy whos tail is growing way too fast for the colour to keep up
View attachment 753049


Heres the yellow boy I found. He likes to experiment with different poses for the camera....
View attachment 752985

View attachment 753001


Yellow girls
View attachment 753017


Jarring time for the girls will be happening soon. Some of them are massive 
View attachment 753057

View attachment 753065


The Bandit showing us his dance moves :-D
View attachment 753041


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Plakats :-D

This guy always has a judgmental face
View attachment 758097


View attachment 758113


----------



## gogo7 (Feb 9, 2016)

trilobite said:


> Plakats :-D
> 
> This guy always has a judgmental face
> View attachment 758097
> ...


i love your marbles. i love their shape. 
you're an inspiration trilo.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

fine marbling ! love the color combo of opaque and blue (i can technically call the white opaque right ? lol)


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

trilobite said:


> Plakats :-D
> 
> This guy always has a judgmental face
> View attachment 758097
> ...


Ah! The second boy is too cute!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

gogo7 said:


> i love your marbles. i love their shape.
> you're an inspiration trilo.


Aw thanks Gogo  marble hmpk is going to be my next spawn which Im looking forward to quite a lot

The bandit has a new home :-D not sure if Im going to regret it or not, but the original goal for this line is melano hmpk so I need to try not to get side tracked...which is very easy to do...

Unfortunately the judgmental marble boy found a gap in the lid and escaped into the floor...:-( he was going to be my keeper, but now I need to find another hmpk. Focusing on tidy anals since the hm blood will easily take over them if Im not careful. I found a cute hmpk girl whos staying, Ill try and get a pic of her later

In the meantime Im experimenting with different backgrounds (I still need to get round to going to the store and buying coloured paper). Brown paper bags seem to work well


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I just found this hiding in a jar at the back :shock: I really hope he balances out, but I love his colour
View attachment 763297


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Isn't it awesome how you _find_ beautiful fish in your house LOL I can't even find spare change if I need some XD

Gorgeous boy speaking of. Shame I don't live anywhere nearby


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh my gosh your spawn is gorgeous!


----------

